# Looking for Product photography tripod



## Adam Small (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been having problems finding an high end product photography tripod and was hoping you guys could give me some suggestions. I shoot a lot of small products probably about 40-100 a week for several different clients. The product ranges from sunglasses to jewelry and soft goods suchs as hats and tshirts. It's been driving me crazy trying to get a repeatable and consistent setup. I'm looking for a tripod that has a some sort of scale of marking system, can't expand semi tall for shooting on the ground, leg that can spread out to different angles. Price isn't to much of a concert would like to keep it under $2000 but I'm flexible. 

Here is a tripod I was looking at (Vanguard Auctus Plus 283AT)
And I was looking at the arca cube head. 

Any suggestions would be helpfull! thank you!


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Adam,
In my studio I always used a single column wheeled stand with a horizontal arm that was counterbalanced with a weight that travels in the column. This works where there is a smooth floor, of course, but it offers a lot of advantages for product work (often done with a 4x5 in those days but with smaller cameras, too.) We worked at table height for ease of camera control while still able to swap out products and props on the table. Adjustments are super easy and quick. The arm configuration means that you can extend the arm toward the table a little and repositioning is *much* easier than any tripod. The arm should be designed to allow sliding in its collar horizontally and that collar goes up and down the vertical shaft. A column stand allows you to go from very low to very high in seconds and that high position isn't taking up studio floor space with a wide tripod stance. A column stand makes it way easier to fit lightstands near the set. 

You still have to buy a head that works well with your camera and the nature of your necessary adjustments.

This inexpensive because it does not counterbalance the crossarm:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/118400-REG/Delta_00902_CS6_Jr_Camera_Stand.html
or
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-806-Salon-Camera-Counter-Balanced/dp/B001E96604/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
read the comments on the one negative review. This, too, is lighter than the one I used, but looks better than the above...

where are the good columns!? I was surprised that these searches turned up only a couple of light-middleweights... 

Consider that better productivity is so valuable that I feel it paid for itself very soon.



There's a Korean cube head that looks interesting. Can't remember the name. I like my Manfrotto 410 geared head but shoot all on location now with a super heavy Gitzo Tele-Studex that starts at a 31" leg length.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazon's search sort of woke up. This is the column stand I used:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E9660E ...it was wonderful and was a productivity booster

Yes, did need 4x5 then -- looking at it through the lens of day-to-day experience I realize that a lighter version would be OK for today's work! (MF or 1DsMk3, the Nikon?) Note the flexibility of movement (arm goes back and forth with wheel handle) and the height flexibility. Bring your own head.


----------



## Freddie (Jul 7, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Adam,
> 
> There's a Korean cube head that looks interesting. Can't remember the name. I like my Manfrotto 410 geared head but shoot all on location now with a super heavy Gitzo Tele-Studex that starts at a 31" leg length.



The Korean Arca Swiss Cube knockoff is called the PhotoClam Multiflex. http://photoclam.en.ec21.com/MultiFlex_Geared_Cube_Tripod_Head--4530072_4521844.html
I purchased one a few weeks ago because I was tired of floppy tripod ball heads. It is very solid and I love it.
I agree with the column stand choice for products. I used them when I had a studio and there is no substitute for them. They are the best possible choice and when they're locked in place, they are great for repeating shots from the same angle.
Fred


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss my studio... except for the rent.


----------



## Adam Small (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jonathan and Freddie I was looking at the those stands previously. It's really nice to here those stands are the best option and exactly how u used them in your studio. My only problem is I do not have a dedicated studio space at this time but I will in a month or 2. It looks like ill have to wait till then to purchase one. The photoclam also looks like a really good alternative to the Arca.


----------

